# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  "Reverse" FILD Technique 100% Success out of 4 attempts so far!

## Reinhardt

Ok, This is not my technique to begin with but usually the FILD (finger induced lucid dream) technique is used to have a lucid dream when tapping your fingers then when falling asleep you do a RC when you feel that you are tapping your fingers. 

So now you may wonder why I put this into the WILD Section, well this "Reverse technique" I call it, is very simple! Have not failed me in achieving Sleep paralysis yet. 

Method:
Go to sleep and do a "WBTB" whichever REM time is best suited for you, Mine is usually from 3:00am and then again from 5:30am. If you wake up and you can slightly remember a dream then you know you just went through REM cycle "as I know it" or you can just set a alarm and work with trial and error, I just get up naturally.

Then all you do is lay on your back which is most comfortable for me when I experience SP and have the mind set to go back to sleep. 

Then Start tapping your Index and middle finger very gently with no effort one after the other until you feel a lapse in consciousness, then when you realize that you can fall asleep with no effort while tapping just make sure your body is relaxed then stop the finger tapping. (as if you just fell asleep but your mind is still awake)
After you stopped you may feel Sleep paralysis hitting you instantly or it might take like 1 minute but for me it usually hits me instantly!

So my conclusion to this reverse FILD technique:
Asoon as you stop the finger tapping movement in a complete relaxed state after WBTB your mind would think that you just fell sleep because you just stopped doing that constant movement.

One more thing to keep in mind, when sleep paralysis hits you so quickly don't think (" Wow i just tricked my body into falling asleep so easily  ::banana:: ") cuz your mind will actually pick it up and you might just ruined it for yourself" (well thats what happened to me)

This technique doesn't take much effort and I would love to hear your experiences with it.

----------


## AURON

> If you ever feel things going on that may seem like it's leading to a dream while you're FILDing...STOP movement, and think about nothing.



Sounds like my old FILD technique.  My only problem with it is I couldn't get it working as a regular WBTB/WILD.  I had to use it as a DEILD technique.

----------


## Sean93

I've noticed that when im in sleep paralysis i can move my fingers.

----------


## Reinhardt

Yea we both use the FILD method in this technique but theres a few things different from mine,
1.) For me it doesn't really matter if I get up or worry about the fact that I just moved a muscle (now i cant achieve the WILD mindset)  I guess it will be different for most people. Some people say you must do a WBTB for 60-90 minutes. . .
2.) The main part is that when you stop the finger movement you will trick your body almost immediately to fall alseep.
3.) As you said "I couldn't get it working as a regular WBTB/WILD."  well this has worked 4 out of 4 times for me after a WBTB attempt. But again we are all different. . .

----------


## distilled

When you do the WBTB, how long are you up for? Do you even get out of bed or do you just lie there after waking up?

----------


## Reinhardt

The more you dont worry about that sort of thing the more success you would get in my opinion, Sometimes i just roll onto my back and try, sometimes i go to the bathroom first. . .

----------


## jmanjohn

From the date you posted this have you tried it again, and in those attempts did it work.

----------


## Elucive

If I can get to bed by 1, I'll try this. Fucking video games.

----------


## Reinhardt

Not failed me once, just make sure when you attempt this technique that you time your rem cycle correctly. WHy dont you just try it and see for yourself? you got nothing to lose. . .

----------


## username695

I'll have to try this. Sounds pretty sweet.

----------


## Elucive

I woke up at 7 to try, but my girlfriend had left me a ton of messages. Needless to say, I wasn't able to try. Will do tonight.

----------


## Reinhardt

The only reason why I fail is either I miss my REM cycle or I'm just not in the mood to go through sleep paralysis  :tongue2:  that happens quite alot.

----------


## ah19

so its not 100%

----------


## Reinhardt

> so its not 100%



im not even gonna answer that. . .

----------


## Elucive

> so its not 100%



These aren't recipes you know  :Sad:

----------


## Reinhardt

Well if he understood basic maths he would know that "100% Success out of 4 attempts so far" gives you = wait for it. . . (drum roll) ... 100% success rate out of the 4 *"attempts"* (4/4)   I clearly did not say that this technique works 100% in overall. . . If you follow the steps correctly and hit your rem cycle on time and have the right mindset in the middle of the night to attempt it then yes you may succeed. . .

----------


## cubemaster

Sounds great! I'm going to try this tonight.

----------

